# Used 809 compact



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I could buy a PT 809 c with a 17 round magazine. The gun was purchased by a coworkers mom that need to go to a nursing home. 
My coworker is a true liberal and only to talk about a gun (any gun) makes her cry because of the expecting violence and death people that caused by that gun.
She put a sticky on the black board next to the copy machine PT 809 c for sale.

However the gun is a little more than a year old but was never shot. 9 rounds are missed out of the 25 round ammo box that were purchased by gander mtn at the same day than the gun. 

It is only the gun (black), the 17 rd mag that is in the gun and the case of Remington JHP Golden Saber 124 gr with 16 rounds. No box, no keys, no manual just the gun, 1 mag and the ammo.

What would be a fair price to pay for that gun? 

And where could I get two 13 round magazines? I would carry that gun instead my PT111 for a while but the 17 mag is to long.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Humm
I gave her 150 Dollar. But thank U anyway.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'd say you stole that one! Be sure to post after you put some rounds through it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Gander Mountain is selling them at $470 right now. Way to take advantage of an ignorant woman. Did you at least give her a kiss?

GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Gander Mountain is selling them at $470 right now. Way to take advantage of an ignorant woman. Did you at least give her a kiss?
> 
> GW


Humm I don't think I stole it.
The Gun comes without case, no manual, no Taurus safety keys (I don't need them but anyway) no 12 round mag and only with 1 extended 17 round mag.

I checked the web and found the gun by Grabagun for $ 280.00. I added 8.25% Texas sales TAX and gave her half the price.
http://grabagun.com/taurus-international-1809041c-809-9mm-cmp-3-5-12r-bl.html
Now don't get me wrong but who in the world would pay 470 Dollar for that gun. Even if I add shipping and 25 Dollar FFL handling I don't pay in my book more than $ 340 out the door brand new with a original Box with 100 stickers on it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

$470 is wildly overpriced!! Bud's sells them for $288. Average price is about $340. I'd say you got yours for fair market value. I'm very curious to see how is performs for you.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Will see how it performs. I still don't know where I can get the 12 round clip for it. I checked all the usual suspects but they offer only the 17 round clip. I may have to wait for the next gun show. For me is the barrel length secondary when it comes to carry IWB and office clothes. The grip is the main issue and if in my case, and 17 round extended clip, the gun would a little print on the shirt, some of my office ladies and they that like so badly to be one, become a nervous break down.
Will see, but the gun so far makes a very good impression, no machine markes no sharp edges it looks like a very good craftsmanship. I'll take her out today and will shoot it a little. May I know thereafter if my 809 is male or female


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Had the 809 yesterday in the indoor range.
I shoot about 120 115gr reman RN from Freedom Ammo 
and about 140 124gr reman RN from Freedom Ammo.
25 Hornady XTP 124 gr.

No hickupos and no problem.
The gun shoot like a champ. I would say very similar to the PT Millennium G2.
I'll think I did a good purchase.
I like it.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm glad your 809 works well. Mine was a limp wristing, FTF dud that Taurus couldn't seem to fix, so now it's a friend's project gun that he's got working almost 100%. Almost.


----------

